# ??? restore desktop icon



## graecotha (Mar 29, 2003)

A simple question...but is there a 'simple' answer. All I would like to do is put my little white desktop icon back my bottom taskbar...far left .... next to my 'start' button. My sister deteted it a while ago by accident. It's just a little 'desktop' icon that I can click on to access my desktop quickly. Can anyone please help? Thanks.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy and welcome

try this

http://www.dougknox.com/tips/showdesktop.htm

or this if you prefer

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/xp_showdesktop.htm

buck


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

but once you get used to windows key+d, you will never use the icon again


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

But I have no windows key 

buck


----------



## Oldwest (Nov 12, 2001)

The windows key is the key next to the Ctrl key in the left corner of the keyboard.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Oldwest:_
> *The windows key is the key next to the Ctrl key in the left corner of the keyboard. *


Howdy Oldwest

Older keyboards don't have a Windows key including the IBM one that I am using 

buck


----------



## graecotha (Mar 29, 2003)

Thank you everyone for all your input into my dilemma. I DO have a 'windows' key on my keyboard...and yes it works well when I press the 'd' key. I'm just used to seeing the little icon on my lower left hand bottom task bar. Sure wish I could see it down there again. I'm just a creature of habit. Open to more suggestions, though.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy 

What happened when you tried the links I posted ...Did you try them? Speak up if you need help with them...most everyone is here to help 

buck


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Here,...

http://pcin.net/help/articles/desktopshortcut.php

This will work, kinda tricky for some though...


----------



## graecotha (Mar 29, 2003)

but both of those links didn't work. The first one (copy and paste one) woudn't let me 'drag' to the taskbar. I got a message and when I tried anyway, on the icon as I dragged it was a black circle with a black line going through it. As for the other link, (the zip one) I 'opened from current location' (of course) and I got an 'illegal' message PLUS my 'media player' little window popped up on the top and that's what my message referred to as an illegal operation. I guess I'll just do the 'windows and the 'D' key. At least I have THAT option. Thanks again!


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

click on where it says: "http:/....."

it just worked for me.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again

The copy and paste should work

did you save it as .scf and not a .txt

If you are using XP you may have to unlock the taskbar first. When you drag it to the taskbar move it around until it changes to a vertical black line instead of the circle with the slash

buck


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

hey buck52,
this works pretty good!
http://www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/xp_showdesktop.htm


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy yomaddog

Yep the two links I posted as well as the one you posted work fine...you can also save it right to the quick launch folder rather than dragging it

here's an XP screen shot


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

yeah,
had to go through this once when my daughter installed a Simms game...the showdesktop button took on a building icon, & stopped working...


----------



## graecotha (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm not a windows XP user - I use windows 98

Does that help? I also do not have a 'quick launch' that you just showed me. 

???????????????????????


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again graecotha

Do you have anything that shows to the right of the start button
in other words no you have the quick launch area? If not right click the taskbar point to toolbars and make sure Quick Launch has a check next to it.

In 98 quick launch is here

*C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch*

and here's the 98 screen shot










buck


----------



## graecotha (Mar 29, 2003)

I 'copied' and pasted' in my notepad. When I clicked on 'save as' the dop down menu didn't have 'internet explorer' in it. As a matter of a fact, I don't see IE on the bottom of my monitor. The only way I can access IE is if I go to start....then programs...then I see Internet Explorer. I GIVE UP! At this point...I don't give a hoot about that stupid icon anymore. I would need a 'step by step' process to get me through anyway. 


"What lies behind us, and what lies before us are tiny matters 
compared to what lies within us." 

~ Ralph Waldo Emerson ~


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Do YOu have a quick launch toolbar on your startbar?


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

whoops, here's the attatchment...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy graecotha

here's the first step
right click anywhere on the taskbar then put the pointer on toolbars...is there a check next to quick launch like this










buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy yomaddog

using 98 not XP the screen is a little different

buck


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

'tis all the same...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yomaddog:_
> *'tis all the same... *


just thought I would let you know in case

the quick launch folder is not in the same spot in98 as it is in XP...if it get that far... looks like greacotha has had enough

buck


----------



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

yeah buck52, think he's done for now,...or maybe trying.

yes I know about the locations, meant looks don't matter...

goodluck-graecotha!


----------



## graecotha (Mar 29, 2003)

When I look at the bottom of my screen I see 
'start' then 'America Online' then an empty gray_____________________________________then over here: a 'plug' icon and a 'volume' icon. Oh well...........when I right click my empty bottom gray area, on the little gray window, the first option at the very top is 'toolbars', but I went there before and all I ended up with was a bottom gray area filled up with everything that is on the desktop. That's not what I wanted to see. All I wanted was the little white desktop icon back next to start where it always used to be. Really guys, don't knock your lights out on this one. It's more trouble than it's worth. Thanks again.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

sounds like there is a check next to desktop in the menu that appears when you point to toolbars...did you look at the screen shot I posted ... quick launch should be checked ...desktop should not be checked...just click on them to check or uncheck

buck


----------



## graecotha (Mar 29, 2003)

there's a checkmark next to 'quick launch' and that's it!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

howdy

See if you can find your quick launch folder

click start then point to programs then click *Windows Explorer* then if *(C* has a + sign next to it click it...if it is - sign go to the + sign next to *Windows* and click on it then click the + sign next to *Application Data* then click the + sign next to *Microsoft* then click the + sign next to *Internet Explorer* ...is there now a Quick Launch folder showing? if so click on it...in the right hand pane the contents of the folder will be displayed

here's another screen shot










buck


----------

